# South end Pawleys



## Lifesabeach (Jun 19, 2012)

Was on the beach at the south end of Pawleys today. Got me wondering about fishing the south end where the creek and the ocean meet. Getting ready to move here and looking for places until I add a boat to fish the inlets.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

It is a great place to fish. In front, in back and at the inlet. Should be loading up with flounder, reds will be there, trout (throw them back, please), whiting, pomps and blues, all the usual suspects.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

We don't catch and release we put them in grease. You don't have to put them all back, keep a few for yourself and put the rest back for a rainy day and your kids or grandkids... S.C. DNR request people release them. DNR sounds worried about something... That area is a good place to fish, I like the creeks myself. Welcome to the area and good luck..

Good luck to you folks and keep those hooks wet...


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Lifesabeach said:


> Was on the beach at the south end of Pawleys today. Got me wondering about fishing the south end where the creek and the ocean meet. Getting ready to move here and looking for places until I add a boat to fish the inlets.


Great place to fish at the turn before ocean. Parking is sometimes a problem when summer and weekends in full swing. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone know when the big parking lot on the end is going to open up? Tried fishing there today and it’s still closed. And I hate those other two “beach access” areas. My truck doesn’t fit.


----------

